# Digital 400W HPS for $200



## fleshstain (Mar 31, 2006)

I've been trying to find a good digital light lately that is reasonably priced....Texas Hydroponics here in Austin has Project X 400W HPS complete lights still on sale for $200....my buddy who works there swears by his 1000W digi-ballast so I figured I'd try the 400 watter....it's a pretty compact unit and not too heavy (complete units weighs about as much as my old core/coil ballast alone)....you can do a bulb upgrade but I'd just stick with the GE Lucolux that it comes with....the main seller for me was the fact that it will run Halides also....it doesn't show them for $200 on the website anymore but if you call one of the stores they still have a few left for that cost....just thought I'd share in case anyone's in the market for a good deal on a digital setup....


----------



## massproducer (Apr 2, 2006)

when you say digital ballast, is that a remote ballast?  I have never heard of a digital ballast.  I have a remote ballast but how does a digital ballast work?


----------



## massproducer (Apr 2, 2006)

I just looked up a digital ballast, seems pretty cool.  i saw them on eBay but they called them switchable ballasts


----------



## fleshstain (Apr 3, 2006)

massproducer said:
			
		

> I just looked up a digital ballast, seems pretty cool. i saw them on eBay but they called them switchable ballasts


all digital ballasts are switchable (minus the actual switch)....you put in a new HPS or MH bulb and it automatically compensates itself.....


----------

